

What Happens When We Actually Catch Edward Snowden? - jpatokal
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2013/07/what-happens-when-we-actually-catch-edward-snowden/

======
beaker52
So someone in another country asks: What happens when we actually catch
Barrack Obama?

It's all a matter of perspective.

------
hkrnews
What Happens When _they_ Actually Catch Edward Snowden

~~~
hyphyphyph
No shit huh? I was about to post the same. Wait.. guys... RUN, it's a trap.

